# Digitale Reisefotografie



## allesgututevnn (14. April 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich suche gute Informationen über Probleme bei der digitalen Reisefotografie. Kennt jemand von euch ein paar Seiten über dieses Thema?

Folgende Schwerpunkte sind für mich interessant:
 - Erstellung der Fotos
 - Nachbearbeitung der Fotos
 - Dokumentation als Diashow:
   - Computergestützt
   - DVD-Player oder Blue-Ray

Bisher habe ich kaum Informationen gefunden  .

Danke für eure Hilfe im Voraus.

MfG


----------



## andralin (18. April 2008)

Hi, 

was genaumöchtest Du wissen?`

Ich bin Hobbyfotograf und kann Dir sicher auf vieles antworten!

Hallo liebe Community,

ich suche gute Informationen über Probleme bei der digitalen Reisefotografie. Kennt jemand von euch ein paar Seiten über dieses Thema?

- Erstellung der Fotos
Hier kommt es auf die Kamera an, Einstellungen und ein gutes Auge was man präsentieren möchte. 

- Nachbearbeitung der Fotos
Am besten mit GOOGLE PICASA, das hab ich in meiner Anfängerzeit auch ganz gerne genommen, da vieles automatisch geht. 

- Dokumentation als Diashow:
GOOGLE PICASA macht auch SlideShows, oder mit NERO Vision kann man das sogar mit Ton unterlegen

- Computergestützt
?

- DVD-Player oder Blue-Ray
?

cu s00n
Andralin


----------

